# Water near battery



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

I have noticed a small amount of water pooling in the boot near the battery. It's not much but when I soak it up with a paper towel it comes back after a few days.

If I take it to the car wash it seems some gets in and if I leave it just parked in the rain for a few days some gets in although less than a car wash. I'm not talking flooding amounts and it's really not much but I want to get to the bottom of it before it causes further issues.

I took all the styrene stuff out of the boot to have a look and it seems to be dry everywhere and the only trace of water is round the battery floor. I have had a feel at the foam sound deadening stuff on the side and rear of the car and it all seems bone dry.

I have checked the hose that attaches to the battery and it seems to be on fine.

Anybody have any experience of this or have some pointers of where to look next?

I know its under warranty but I don't really want to take it to be manhandled by the monkeys at Audi and would rather sort it myself.

Thanks


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Water could be getting in from a blocked drain in the spoiler housing.If not could be the hatch seal or even lights.If nothing
visible then I would let dealer take a look.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

This drove me mad with my mk2, would have water collect around the battery and also appear splashed over the metal boot floor. Wasn't getting in from above as I put paper towel everywhere to try and detect it.

I never got to the bottom of it but the only stone I hadn't turned over was the (rare but documented) issue of seals around the rear windows leaking. Made the inside steam up rotten in the winter - have spent time scraping ice off the inside of windscreen before!

Let the dealer determine the cause and fix it, it's probably gonna be expensive!


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

I don't think it's coming in from above either. Just seen some 3m water detetection tape that I'm going to buy and put a boundary around the battery and see if I can step by step trace it back to source.

If I can't trace it back or it proves to be a difficult fix then I think I would rather just soak it up once a week than let audi rip it apart.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, One thing to consider is water & battery could produce an acidic condition & eat away that area rather quickly.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I will be able to find out where it's coming from if this tape works as I hope. For £16 It's worth a try. :?


----------



## Muddybuggy29 (Sep 24, 2017)

Can I establish if the car is a roadster or a coupe if it's a roadster I my be able to help


----------



## Muddybuggy29 (Sep 24, 2017)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, One thing to consider is water & battery could produce an acidic condition & eat away that area rather quickly.
> Hoggy.


? Only if the battery is leakin as well !!!


----------



## Mr TTS (Dec 23, 2017)

Muddybuggy29 said:


> Can I establish if the car is a roadster or a coupe if it's a roadster I my be able to help


Coupe


----------



## Muddybuggy29 (Sep 24, 2017)

Mr TTS said:


> Muddybuggy29 said:
> 
> 
> > Can I establish if the car is a roadster or a coupe if it's a roadster I my be able to help
> ...


Hi sorry can't help my car leaked in the same place but it was a roadster my car was with Audi on 2 occasions 10 day each time it appears to be sorted now though


----------



## TK72TT (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi 
Did you get to the bottom of the water near the battery? 
My quattro TT battery dead today when went to charge it there was water pooling under the battery
No carpets or surrounding areas wet. 
Could this be from the spoiler? Read others who had similar problems? 
Also my car gets condensation on the inside of car during winter and is sometimes frozen on inside . Is this seals ? Or can anyone shed any light on this please? . thanks .


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

I did notice that jet-washing the TT leads to some water ingress.
Not the tightest of cars


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

My back window gets steamed up all the time as did my old 2 MK2 TT's, you would have thought they would have solved the issue in the ten years age difference!

I'm going to check for water later!


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

old time water ingress detection - spread a little cheap talc powder around the suspected area(s) then check every few days.
If you are getting water ingress it will wash away the talc and leave a clean trail to trace backwards.

Bit cheaper than the water detection tape as well


----------

